# R.I.P. my sweet baby girl



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I'm just so so sad right now. My mom just told me we have to put my kitty down. Her name is Dirty Butt, lol I know right , and she just turned 17 years old. I got her when I was 10 and she has moved all over and back with me. She came up here with us from the bay area when she was a tiny kitten. As much as it breaks my heart to say goodbye I know this is the right thing to do for her. She has become lethargic and everything she eats comes right back up. She has been coughing up blood for the last fw days and when mom called the vet they said there is really nothing more they can do besides end her pain. I will be going in with my mom in the morning to spend the last time I have with her.  She is a great cat but I don't want her to be in pain or suffer. 
When I first got Marley she adopted him and treated him as if he were her kitten. All her kittens had passed away so she was in need of an adoptee lol  She would snuggle him and clean his face and protect him from my other cat that would bet him up. It'll be a hard one but it's time to say goodbye.
Here are a few pics of my sweet girl.









You can really tell in this pic that she's an old old girl


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

R.I.P pretty kitty!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Carley. She is a Japanese Bobtail and over in Japan they are considered good luck to have one raise a paw to you. Here is a little info on her breed.

Japanese Bobtail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the one on this page looks just like her

cattery school: Cat Breeds


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

bless your Kitty.
these moments take away my frustrations with my dogs.
when they check Dirty Butt at the door my moms gonna rush to get her.she was A wild old broad that would have guffawed at that name.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Thanks for making me smile


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awwwww
So sorry  RIP Kitty


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly. I'm sad but it all for the best I can tell she's in pain and it's her time.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww man Krystal! (((HUGS))))
I'm sorry girl, I still have the pic you sent me in my phone. Shes so ittle bitty and precious. I know it sucks having to do the right thing. Love ya girl!
RIP Dirty Butt! :angel::angel:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Lauren, Man I sure an gunna miss that girl


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Thanks Holly. I'm sad but it all for the best I can tell she's in pain and it's her time.


I just lost our 13 year old cat. She was the oldest pet I have yet to own except my grandfathers Rott who we had PTS at 13. He had arthritis so bad it was sad to keep him alive. However I wasn't always around him as I was mine and my mothers cat. The longer they are around you bond with them and love them more and more. I don't believe love for an animal stops growing.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Rest assured you'll meet her again one day at the Rainbow Bridge. They are on loan to us for such a short time. Now it's time for God to take her back so she can be made whole again.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Poor bitty kitty! It's the best thing for her if she is in pain but that doesn't make it any less painful to say goodbye. 

I was just telling my mom the other day (when Brutus was getting sick) that it is just so hard when they get to the end of their lives and you have to say goodbye. We have 6 pets in our home, 3 cats and 3 dogs and while I love each and every one of them with all of my heart, I know that that is 6 times I am going to have to say goodbye and it is going to suck!

RIP DB!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kg420
It's never easy to say goodby-but remember you have 17 years of memorys.No need to have her suffer-the hard choices we make let other know we care.
RIP.
Henry


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor old girl. RIP Dirty Butt.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys so much. I'm very thankful that I have had her in my life for this long. She has always been a great little furry friend and I will truly miss her but the thought of her suffering in pain hurts my heart and I can't be selfish and keep her here. It really hurts but I feel this is the right thing to do for her.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

R.I.p tiny furry devil


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks David. Man this has been one messed up month


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Krystal. R.I.P. sweet kitty you will forever be loved.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss..

R.I.P. Sweet Kitty


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much. She will always be special to me. It's just so hard to say goodbye and let go. I don't want to but it's her time and I don't want her to be in pain anymore. My mom gave me a choice she could either be PTS or I could take her home and try to nurse her back to health, witch doesn't sound like it'll happen. She's 17 and has lived a great life so I don't see any reason to keep her here if she is suffering. You can tell from the second pic she has lost her eyesight and is not looking to well. 
I just love her to much to make her stay. I don't want her to have pain or be suffering at all.


----------

